# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Feel Myself Being Sucked Out of My body... Anyone else??

## MandiRN

I am 30 years old and am a natural LDer. I've never worked to improve or increase it's frequency. I also have a history of sleep paralysis starting as a teenager, which doesn't happen anymore. It wasn't a positive expirence but I feel was related to stress and anxiety over a period of time. 
Most recently I have had this huge increase in nocturnal orgasm, unrelated to LD. It's not ever tied into a dream that I remember, it is only waking up with (I'm Female) the physical components of an orgasm occuring. I have learned to keep these from stopping the minute I wake up, so this has been a pleasent thing. 

In addition, and this is where I'm really hoping someone has some insight, I have had an increasing occurance of this feeling of being physically pulled out of my body as I start to fall asleep. It's not a gentle comforting thing, and I almost always fight against it until I can wake up and try to sleep again. Usually it takes about 5-6 cycles of falling asleep, feeling like a black hole of space has opened and is sucking my soul out of my body (sorry so dramatic) until I can force myself awake. This I guess is LD since I am aware and fighting against it. I always feel like if I give into it that it is death awaiting me. It almost feels like a spiritual fight I'm fighting. 

Anyone else get this soul sucking black hole invading their sleep? It sometimes also feels as if my physical body is shaking and I wonder if it actually is (that I'm registering my physical existance at the same time) or just part of my LD. Which at times the feeling of my body shaking adds to the feeling that I am pushing myself to the limit of my body and soul. I often think in this LD that if I don't wake up I am just going to have a heart attack because it is pushing the limit of what my body can handle.

----------


## Kraom

Sounds like an OBE to me, although I've never personally had one.
The only advice that I might have is to not fight it and see what happens, unless of course you've tried that.

----------


## fOrceez

May be just a beginning of a WILD  :smiley:  Some WILDs of mine have been being 'pulled' into the dream - the 'shaking' of the physical body may be just Hypnagogic Hallucinations (HH). As 8adj8, it may be the beginning of an OBE, though, I've never had one either, so I can't comment much about it
Also - welcome to Dreamviews!

----------


## MandiRN

No I've never let it happen. When I said I almost always fight it, I should have said ALWAYS. I guess if I can relax enough I could try to let it happen. I hope I don't die.

----------


## MandiRN

fOrceez: I had never heard of WILD, and after just quickly reading about it here on this website, I think you are right. What little I read sounds exactly like what I've expirenced. Even the shaking of my bod,y the article mentions intense vibrations which is even more accurate a description of what I have felt. I even hear the intense vibrations in my ears. Thank you for your insight, it seems lately it happens 4-5 nights a week which was starting to have a negative impact on my sleep because once I could finally wake up enough to actually move my body then I wouldn't want to go back to sleep. In the cycles I mentioned it is very much that I am in the same level of consciousness the entire time, the only difference is being on this side of the black hole (awake) and when I start to enter it (asleep). I guess I will read up on learning how to not fight it, it seems like it is a desired expirence.

----------


## Ladusence

I have had these kind of experiences myself too (the vibrations and very loud noise).
Sometimes I feel my heart racing and its then that I start to wonder if I could die if I didn't stop it, and yes it is very hard to relax and just give in if you think that your life is in danger.
What I did was read a lot about SP and WILD in order to somewhat convince myself that it isn't dangerous at all, then I took it step by step a little further every time it happend.
And guess what? I'm still alive! So my solution was just researching it and then slowly exploring, not only will it bring you a good night sleep but you could also use it to your advantage to induce lucid dreams!
Hope I helped.

----------


## littlezoe

> In addition, and this is where I'm really hoping someone has some insight, I have had an increasing occurance of this feeling of being physically pulled out of my body as I start to fall asleep. It's not a gentle comforting thing, and I almost always fight against it until I can wake up and try to sleep again. Usually it takes about 5-6 cycles of falling asleep, feeling like a black hole of space has opened and is sucking my soul out of my body (sorry so dramatic) until I can force myself awake. This I guess is LD since I am aware and fighting against it. I always feel like if I give into it that it is death awaiting me. It almost feels like a spiritual fight I'm fighting. 
> 
> Anyone else get this soul sucking black hole invading their sleep? It sometimes also feels as if my physical body is shaking and I wonder if it actually is (that I'm registering my physical existance at the same time) or just part of my LD. Which at times the feeling of my body shaking adds to the feeling that I am pushing myself to the limit of my body and soul. I often think in this LD that if I don't wake up I am just going to have a heart attack because it is pushing the limit of what my body can handle.



This sounds exactly like what i experience during Sleep Paralysis when i close my eyes. Althrough i like to call it Void, instead of Black Hole  :smiley: 

I guess you are just about to fall asleep fully and you are still aware while you already got into Sleep Paralysis... If this happens when you fall asleep, then consider yourself lucky. You could easily start an LD out of this, just start imagining a dream scenery while you are in the Black Hole. If you did it well, the next time you open your eyes you'll open your dream eyes already  :smiley: 

That's how it is for me.


Edit: Fearing that you'll die because of this? That's just really stupid. There is nothing threatening about this, even if you feel like that. Just let it happen... this is actually really lucky that you can do it so easily... If you would know how many people struggle with WILDs and it works so easily for you...

----------


## imfivebyfive

Felt like something pulling or dragging me from the top of my head once while trying to WILD. The feeling was a feeling of opening or release and not unpleasant albeit a bit scary, sudden, and unexpected.

----------


## JLP

Hey everyone I am new but have been attempting to lucid dream for a few weeks. I felt exactly what the OP said. I felt pulled and began to panic. My sleep paralysis was fully kicked in. I'm really excited to release it and just let it happen tonight. I think I may be able to induce a dream. (I was inducing when it happened)

----------


## MandiRN

I'm sure it sounds silly or dramatic to say you feel like you will die, however... And yes I can be a bit dramatic, But; the vibrations and noise from vibration is so intense it feels like you're being sucked thru a black hole at a million miles an hour. It makes you wonder if your body can handle the stress. I'm pretty excited now though. Lastnight I let it happen and had a better LD thanI've ever had. It was my first time flying which was amazing. It didn't last very long though. I will no doubt be taking advantage of getting my soul sucked out into space from now on though!

----------


## Kraom

> I'm sure it sounds silly or dramatic to say you feel like you will die, however... And yes I can be a bit dramatic, But; the vibrations and noise from vibration is so intense it feels like you're being sucked thru a black hole at a million miles an hour. It makes you wonder if your body can handle the stress. I'm pretty excited now though. Lastnight I let it happen and had a better LD thanI've ever had. It was my first time flying which was amazing. It didn't last very long though. I will no doubt be taking advantage of getting my soul sucked out into space from now on though!



Well I'm glad that it worked for you and hopefully you can have many more successful lucid dreams. Just work on stabilizing them and making last longer.

----------


## gab

> I'm sure it sounds silly or dramatic to say you feel like you will die, however...



Nothing silly about that, don't worry. I have heard it described that way before. Especially, if you have no idea what's gonna happen, because you never heard of it before. Some of those transition sensations can be extremly intense. I have never felt anything comparable to those in normal waking life.

That's why it's good to get ready by reading about it as much as you can, so when it hits you, you can keep your cool and who knows, maybe you learn to enjoy it. Happy dreams ::alien::

----------


## GabeJohn

I am a 20 year old male. I too have experienced similar sleep hallucinations. First occurred about 2 years ago. Usually happens between 15-30 minutes after I last remember being fully conscious in reality. Doesn't happen frequently but usually occurs more than one if it does. I feel a wave of shiver/vibrations across my body. I'm fully aware that something isn't right. Almost everytime I'm in the exact position/scene as I fell asleep in. Right away I feel fear slowly creeping up on me. All I want to do is wake up cause I get a feeling that the longer I'm in this conscious limbo between reality and dreaming, I become further endangered. So I focus everything on trying to not let it go on. The weird thing is it's not a dream, it's like the stage of entering a dream (more like a nightmare in my scenario). So I don't necessarily "wake up", it's more as if I fought this terrifying feeling off, and return into reality exactly the way I was while fighting. For example, I'm laying in bed, I close my eyes and notice myself feel really tired, and at this point I know it's happening. So I quickly open my eyes but it's really hard to keep them open, and I try shaking my head to regain full motor control cause at this point I'm helpless. I have a decision to make either I go along with this terrifying feeling and see the outcome which for me is practically impossible to overcome. Or I try to get back to reality which I have usually do after 30 seconds to a minute, sometimes harder than others. Could be some form of sleep paralysis but there's never any lucid dreaming beforehand. All I know is that I don't want to go back to sleep for the rest of the night cause I don't want to feel the way I do when in this situations ever again. It's just to much to bare. There's never anytime for me to change it into what you'd call LD and be able to change the scenery or whatever the case is. My first reaction is to get the hell out of this paralysis type hallucination. The worst case I had so far went a little like this. I'm in my dorm room at school and I enter this realm of consciousness separation from reality to dream. At first I completely couldn't move a muscle but slowly gained enough motor control to roll off my bed and start to crawl towards my roommate who was located on the otherside of the room. I seeked him for help but as I arrived at his bed I noticed his bed was positioned differently than in reality, and instantly it switched to where it was suppose to be. I remember asking him to help me but he responded by laughing in my face. At this point I couldn't handle anymore and came back to reality. It was probably the most terrifying thing that I've ever experienced even though it didn't involve much to be a afraid of, if was the feeling more than anything that was so vivid. Anyways that's my experience with this suction into this foreign realm. Please tell me what you think.

----------


## Dojodoj

I never felt like i was being sucked up when entering a WILD. I only WILD'd once and i remember me laying down and right before i fell asleep and entered the dream my body felt like it went completely limp; like i turned into a rag doll and all my limbs, head, and neck all kind of sunk into my bed a little more.

----------


## Nefronaynay

> I am 30 years old and am a natural LDer. I've never worked to improve or increase it's frequency. I also have a history of sleep paralysis starting as a teenager, which doesn't happen anymore. It wasn't a positive expirence but I feel was related to stress and anxiety over a period of time. 
> Most recently I have had this huge increase in nocturnal orgasm, unrelated to LD. It's not ever tied into a dream that I remember, it is only waking up with (I'm Female) the physical components of an orgasm occuring. I have learned to keep these from stopping the minute I wake up, so this has been a pleasent thing. 
> 
> In addition, and this is where I'm really hoping someone has some insight, I have had an increasing occurance of this feeling of being physically pulled out of my body as I start to fall asleep. It's not a gentle comforting thing, and I almost always fight against it until I can wake up and try to sleep again. Usually it takes about 5-6 cycles of falling asleep, feeling like a black hole of space has opened and is sucking my soul out of my body (sorry so dramatic) until I can force myself awake. This I guess is LD since I am aware and fighting against it. I always feel like if I give into it that it is death awaiting me. It almost feels like a spiritual fight I'm fighting. 
> 
> Anyone else get this soul sucking black hole invading their sleep? It sometimes also feels as if my physical body is shaking and I wonder if it actually is (that I'm registering my physical existance at the same time) or just part of my LD. Which at times the feeling of my body shaking adds to the feeling that I am pushing myself to the limit of my body and soul. I often think in this LD that if I don't wake up I am just going to have a heart attack because it is pushing the limit of what my body can handle.



--------------------------

 I have experienced both things that you speak of.   I love the orgasm part but hate the soul being pulled out of my body part!!!  I never knew how to describe this before I read your  description.   It is such a scary an evil feeling, like a demon is waiting and sucking you towards him !!!!  I have tried to let myself relax and just go with the feeling but I always end up waking myself up because  I can't take it .... I guess I'm afraid .   I wonder if there is an exact name for that feeling.

----------


## Zhenktek

I believe I know what you are talking about but I would not describe as being "physically pulled out of my body." For me, it feels more like I am being sucked inwardly. Literally. As if a black hole has taken a hold of my perception and it is sucking me within myself. I have also experienced it as momentarily feeling like I am floating just above my body and then this "black hole" sucks me into my heart area. I then perceive what I would describe as an empty black void that I am fully aware of. 

It has happened enough that I no longer fear it and now allow it to run its course. In the beginning, it was just the void. It typically feels like that while I am in the void there is this fluid-like motion taking place. It's hard to describe. I have no body, but it feels that my perception is on a wild ride within this blackness. It was here where I was initially experiencing anxiety. But I have been able to work through that and I can now often feel myself being sucked deeper and the deeper I go the more tranquil it becomes. 

I have now been able to experience and perceive the most spectacular displays of light and color that I cannot even begin to put into words. Beautiful streaks of light, colorful geometrical crystal-like formations, and vortexes. 

I have also found that if I desire, I can enter a lucid dream of my choosing from this state. A memorable one was experiencing myself as an ocean!  I have also entered the black void from a lucid dream. For whatever reason, if I say "show me truth" my perception will ascend and I will experience looking out into deep space.

----------


## snoop

> feeling like a black hole of space has opened and is sucking my soul out of my body (sorry so dramatic) until I can force myself awake. This I guess is LD since I am aware and fighting against it. I always feel like if I give into it that it is death awaiting me. It almost feels like a spiritual fight I'm fighting. 
> 
> Anyone else get this soul sucking black hole invading their sleep? It sometimes also feels as if my physical body is shaking and I wonder if it actually is (that I'm registering my physical existance at the same time) or just part of my LD. Which at times the feeling of my body shaking adds to the feeling that I am pushing myself to the limit of my body and soul.



Now this is very interesting to me indeed. When I first induced REM Atonia/SP when I very first started WILDing way back in 2008, I had no idea what to do while I was just sitting there experiencing this phenomenon, trying to come up with how to get in a dream. Since I had had it only about two times before that, and one of the experiences was pretty wild with tactile hallucinations and bodily sensations, it gave me idea. The idea was to believe there was a vortex or black hole-like entity above and behind my head a bit (later on I also got good results by having it form near me feet too), and I also "knew" that it would suck me up like water quickly going down a drain, and when I was sucked up completely, I would be in a lucid dream. As soon as I thought about it, I did it, and found myself in a dream. I've since used this technique with quite frankly unbelievably reliable results in allowing me to transition into a dream from SP. Nothing else I've done regarding LDing has more than a 40-60% chance of working, but I honestly can't remember a single time this didn't work when I tried it, and it's been responsible for achieving most of my WILDs.

Something a bit off, though, is how you described being ripped from your body, rather than your body simply being sucked into it. This reminds me of one specific experience where I got SP unintentionally and had taken a sleep medication. This is also the only SP experience out of 50+ that I've ever experienced unyielding terror in, and actually involved some rather dream-like hallucinations. I normally don't see anything in REM Atonia, I don't know if my eyes are actually closed or not, but it's always pitch black and like being transported, at least part way, into a different realm. Sensations of falling or my body doing things aren't terribly uncommon, and but actually seeing something is. In this experience, the SP felt much more wrong than I've experienced in the past. Usually the experience is pretty enjoyable or totally benign. This was also a strange experience because it's the only time I have gone into and stayed conscious during REM Atonia while lying on my belly rather than on my back or side.

So, lying there, I felt as though my dream body began falling through what for a second was empty space, but became an unimaginably large tunnel-like expanse of psychedelic colors, shapes, and geometric patterns. Falling quickly became the wrong way to describe what was happening, because my speed was increasing exponentially, and it was getting a bit uncomfortable at this point, but I enjoy novel experiences like this in their own right, so I let it keep happening. Oh yeah, forgot to mention I can move whenever I will myself to and break out of SP. Anyway, at some point the already enormous tunnel suddenly opened up, revealing an incomprehensibly large expanse that I understood to be justifiably infinite but contained in itself. The psychedelic colors and geometric patterns were now less like lining or making up the walls of the essentially cylindrical tunnel I was going down, and now it was like viewing a scene from space itself. The ever increasing speed becoming all the more frightening coupled with suddenly feeling the magnitude of just how large the scene I was looking at was suddenly caused unyielding and ever intensifying terror, as it was quickly becoming the only thing I was able to feel besides the unrelenting speed at which I was being sucked downward. I decided enough was enough, and wanted it to stop. I tried moving, and it felt like my dream bodies nerves were being violently ripped from the nerves bounding it to my physical body. It felt like they were being locked down by powerful electromagnetic locks. The sensation was about as close to painful as I think you could get without considering it to be pain, it was just very strange and uncomfortable. It felt like I was trying to rip away from something that relied on constant interaction with the parts around it so as I was pulling away, it was pulling me back to the original position and the new position instantaneously. After about 5 seconds, it felt as though I were to rip from the upper half of my body, and I found myself coming out of the experience, propping my upper torso up off the bed with my left arm.

----------


## Daveya7

Hi i just got home from work and had to Google search something that's been bugging me 4 years I searched feels like a magic vacuum cleaner sucking out my soul to see what I would find and I found your post but I've been through that black hole into the big long. Tunnel and seeing the other side but don't know what that place is and it's dark and it feels like everyone's soul or subconscious mind it's all there at the same time as them being awake on Earth or sleep it's hard to explain have you been through it yet cuz I was wondering is this where you go when you die but I can come back as soon as I wake up in a second but just befor i get sucked out of my body I see my spirit lifting out of my body didn't gets Rush up into that magic vacuum that's what I like to call it lmao

----------


## Daveya7

I've been there I call it magic vacuum cleaner sucking my soul out and up a dark tunnel have you been on the other side yet I don't know what that place is called and I'm still seeking to find out your post is the only post then I can find that talks about it maybe it's we we go when we die but go through it's lots of fun and you can come back I think you only get to go once it's like a place reserved only for our subconscious minds I think it's the party place a place where they all connect as one or something like that it's a weird place I don't think we're allowed in there cause when I went back to go there I went down the tunnel then hit these doors that Had shut on me so i waited at the gates for mabe 1hr and just b4 i fell asleep at the doors waiting just before I hit the ground to fall asleep in there something got out of myself then the gates opened and that's something walked into it and I got left behind and fell asleep just at the point of falling asleep that's when I saw myself get out of myself and he went through and I stayed behind so now I think there's more than one of us inside of us maybe two of us

----------

